
Firefox Gets Better Video Gaming and Warns of Non-Secure Websites - kungfudoi
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/01/24/gets-better-video-gaming-non-secure-web-warning/
======
aorth
The WebGL demo "After the Flood" linked in the post is really beautiful. I
don't play games but this technology is very impressive. Try it for yourself
if you're on an updated Firefox (51+):

[https://playcanv.as/e/p/44MRmJRU/](https://playcanv.as/e/p/44MRmJRU/)

~~~
ndrake
This keeps crashing Firefox for me when I try it on a Mac

~~~
cpeterso
Can you share a link to a Firefox crash report from your about:crashes page?
Does the site crash when loading or after you start playing the demo?

You might be seeing the following GeForceGLDriver crash:

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1333534](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1333534)

~~~
techer
Mine crashes after all the assets have been loaded. Having trouble getting the
report, sorry!

~~~
Caspy7
Type about:crashes into the location bar and hit enter to find your crashes.

------
dingo_bat
Are there any worthwhile games that use Web gl? It seems to me we had better
Web games when flash and new grounds were cool.

~~~
hkmurakami
Those flash games were great. They would definitely go viral even back then,
through AIM/MSN chats.

And it seems like more than a few people made good money porting them to
iOS/Android.

------
lightedman
So for fun I decided to break out an old program I was working on to see if
they fixed some of the major issues that plagued performance in FireFox.

Nope. 2D application and still can't get over 20FPS in Firefox (meanwhile,
Chrome and Edge get a solid 60 FPS, in spite of their own quirks.)

Looks like they skipped fixing their WebGL 1 issues.

~~~
potch
Have a public URL? Would love to add it to a test suite to help find
pathological performance cases.

~~~
lightedman
You can load any game written in BYOND in FireFox and have the performance
issues show almost immediately.

But it's especially egregious in mine and I don't know why, as I've done
almost nothing besides add a few basic extensions to the base engine to create
a somewhat-usable 2D Second Life-esque platform (with far more expansion
capability) and FF just dogs on it. Space Station 13 REALLY makes the problems
stand out.

~~~
bzbarsky
A URL to something that shows the problem really would be useful here. I can
profile and all that, but it would be good to be profiling something that
actually shows the problem.

~~~
lightedman
Tell ya what, give me a few hours to unwind from my gig this morning and I'll
see if I can't get my old server actually up and online and port-forwarded. If
I can (this assumes I actually have spare ports on the router) I'll send you
the link, as I see that No-IP just sent me a renewal notice for the game's
domain name anyways.

------
ivthreadp110
Only wish invert y-axis was in settings... I may be old school but can't do
first person views when moving up makes you look up. Gotta invert the axis for
me to be able to play around without messing me up.

------
ivthreadp110
I tried opening the link "if you have 51 installed link" on my Samsung C13
chrome book and it crashed it in a strange way. Yes I am aware it's running
chrome, but was curious what would happen.

I have it running in developer mode in the beta channel. I'm going to try it
again to see if it crashes it again.

~~~
ivthreadp110
Tried it again after rebooting and it ran fine (choppy in high def mode- not
surprising given the hardware specs of this computer).

I must of had to much stuff open before or something. In otherwords- unable to
reproduce strange crash.

------
codr4life
Dear God, please kill me now; I can't take any more of this bullshit. How
about actually improving the software instead of piling more marketing bling
on top?

~~~
Caspy7
What they really need are multiple developers working on multiple teams
working on multiple projects.

~~~
jbmorgado
Hum, you could argue that what they actually need is a sane road map for the
project that allocates the devs they have in what the Firefox browser is
actually lacking: better performance, memory management and bug fixing.

